# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Advies voor zonneallergie

## lenna

de eerste zonne stralen zijn er weer, weer moet ik mijn kettingen af doen, want ik kan niet tegen de zon  :Frown: 
het begint met kleine bultjes die jeuken, en aan het eind van de zomer is mijn hele hals / nek rood
het gaat pijn doen, en het is een raar gezicht
steeds probeer ik weer andere smeersels, niets helpt en soms doet het nog pijn, wanter zit een soort dampo in  :Frown: 
heeft iemand voor mij een redmiddel, ik weet dat er hele kleine pilletjes te koop zijn maar ben de naam ervan kwijt
wie o wie geeft mij advies zodat ik ook eens een fijne zomer heb
alvast bedankt !
groeten lenna

----------

bedoel je Urtica?

----------


## lenna

kan misschien wel, maar de meesten zeggen URTISUN
maar in iedergeval bedankt

----------


## Suzan

hoi,
k heb sinds een paar jaar ook zonne-allergie,
k krijg dan rode bultjes die gaan jeuken en die gaan ook pijn doen en het jeukt echt heel erg, k heb dit vooral op me armen en benen, ik ben ermee naar de dokter gegaan en die heeft me ook pillen voorgeschreven, namelijk Mizollen.
ik moet deze 1 per dag innemen voordat ik de zon inga, 
bij mij helpen ze!
succes
groetjes

----------


## sabine

Halll iedereen,

Ik heb ook last van zonne-allergie. Volgens mijn dermatoloog is er maar 1 oplossing, niet zo gezond denk ik maar kan je wel helpen! Mijn dermatoloog heeft me aangeraden om bij het begin van de zomer een cortisonespuit te laten geven, zou je voor de hele zomer gerust zijn!

Cortisone is natuurlijk niet gezond maar als je zware allergie hebt, zoals ik, probeer je natuurlijk alles om rustig de zomer door te komen!

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## ester

: :Smile:  8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

wat je zou kunnen proberen, bij mij helpt het goed, is ....
urtizon korreltjes om in te nemen, en je hebt er ook zonnebrandcreme van.
ik had hiervoor ook van alles geprobeerd, maar niks hielp, ook niet van de dermatoloog, maar dit is perfect.
het is verkrijgbaar bij drogist, en apotheek.
groetje Ester

----------


## cyberbrinkie

Hallo 
mijn zoontje krabde zijn hele benen kapot van de jeuk die hij door zijn zonneallergie kreeg. Veel geprobeerd, maar we kwamen uit op sudocrem. Dat is een soort zinkzalf wat eigenlijk is bedoeld voor luieruitslag. Het werkt zeer verkoelend, jeukstillend, en huid vernieuwend, en het is zeer onschuldig je kunt het bij elke drogist kopen. Bij een beginnend plekje smeer ik het er direct op, het plekje gaat dan weg en het voorkomt zo dus erger. Echt proberen. 

succes.

----------


## Gast: jolanda

> _Originally posted by cyberbrinkie_@27-07-2003, 23:36:03
> *Hallo 
> mijn zoontje krabde zijn hele benen kapot van de jeuk die hij door zijn zonneallergie kreeg. Veel geprobeerd, maar we kwamen uit op sudocrem. Dat is een soort zinkzalf wat eigenlijk is bedoeld voor luieruitslag. Het werkt zeer verkoelend, jeukstillend, en huid vernieuwend, en het is zeer onschuldig je kunt het bij elke drogist kopen. Bij een beginnend plekje smeer ik het er direct op, het plekje gaat dan weg en het voorkomt zo dus erger. Echt proberen. 
> 
> succes.*


Elke zomer kwamen ze weer die blaasjes en bulten,kreeg ook medicijnen van de dokter,maar die hielpen ook niet.Ik vind het heerlijk de zon,ik moest uit de zon blijven maar de laatste 2 jaar niet meer met Urtiesun.Als je in mei gaat beginnen met de korreltjes en je blijft het slikken zoals geschreven staat (ik krijg ze niet meer)gelukkig.
veel zon plezier  :Big Grin:

----------


## grietje

:Wink:  Hallo ik heb al 8 jaar last van enstige zonne allergie,ben overal al geweest. Niets lijkt tehelpen,ben nu met een zonnebank kuur bezig.Ik zit nu helemaal onder de bultjes,en heb overal jeuk.Ik las dat Urtizon kon helpen zal ik proberen.Wil van de zomer ook graag wel even naar buiten.Kan nu niet eens 5 minuten in de zon,zelfs niet in de auto(achter het glas) Groetjes grietje heb je nog tips?
[email protected]

----------


## Kelly

Ik ga nu ook voor de eerste keer Urtizon gebruiken. Eind mei vertrekken we op reis. Moet dit een aantal dagen/weken op voorhand ingenomen worden om een goed effect ervan te hebben?

----------


## Guest

Ik heb al sinds mijn jeugd last van zonne allergie, niks hielp. Alleen zonnebrandcreme factor 60 helpt, maar dan moet ik nog uit de zon blijven. Maar dat is beter dan de uitslag.

----------


## Guest

kijk eens bij naet therapie, het helpt echt

----------


## bo75

> kijk eens bij naet therapie, het helpt echt


Hoi, kan ik die medicijnen zonder doktersrecept halen bij de apotheek?

----------


## Charlotte

Goedemiddag allen, zelf heb ik sinds 7 jaar last van zonneallergie en warmte bultejs. Alles geprobeerd en menig pil hiervoor geslikt. 2 weken geleden kreeg ik weer last van uitslag op mijn borst en ben ik bij een chinese acapuntuur binnen gelopen. Na een gesprekje van 15 minuten en een behandeling van 30 minuten (met naalden uiteraard) mocht ik weer weg met 5 zakjes met kruiden en een zalf. De zalf moest ik op het plekje smeren en wat denk je........de volgende ochtend was het weg (normaal blijft het 4 a 5 dagen zitten). Van de kruiden moet ik thee maken. Te vies maar het schijnt te werken. Vorig weekend naar Maastricht geweest en in de bloedhitte gewandeld en GEEN allergie gekregen. Ik krijg nu 6 behandelingen van acapuntuur. Baad het niet, schaadt het niet. Je krijgt ook een deel terug van het ziekenfonds. Over 5 weken ga ik op vakantie en dan zal blijken of het echt helemaal weg blijft maar tot nu toe heb ik er alle vertrouwen in.

Gr. Charlotte

----------


## Lenard

Beste,
In een van voorgaande berichten werd al NAET geopperd. Om je makkelijker te maken, kijk hier voor een verhaal van iemand die haar zonneallergie kwijt is:

http://www.allergie-weg.nl/Monique-Meijer.htm

en hier voor een verhaal over warmteallergie (komt ook in de buurt van zonneallergie): http://www.allergie-weg.nl/warmteallergie.htm

We hopen op korte termijn meerdere van dit soort succesverhalen over zonneallergie te kunnen publiceren.

Groetjes,
Lenard

----------


## sabien

eey ik ben nu 14 en heb last van zonnealergie sinds 4 jaar ik was naar turkije en had er heel erg veel last van vooral mijn benen en armen gezciht en hals als ik krap gata het ontsteken ik heb ik kocht zonneblaasjes gel en in turkije was er iemand die dat ok had en gebruikte mijne en het hielp het helpt verkoelent en goed 

suc 6 allemala 

xxx sabine

----------


## Kathleen Rutten

Hallo,
Ik neem sinds een paar weken Roacutane tegen acne met een spectaculaire verbetering als resultaat maar nu stelt zich een ander probleem;na blootstelling aan zonlicht vertoont mijn huid jeukende rode verdikkingen.Is dit zonne-allergie?Zo ja kan ik daar medicatie voor nemen in combinatie met de roacutane?
Iemand sootgelijke ervaringen?
Kathleen

----------


## sweetyke

> de eerste zonne stralen zijn er weer, weer moet ik mijn kettingen af doen, want ik kan niet tegen de zon 
> het begint met kleine bultjes die jeuken, en aan het eind van de zomer is mijn hele hals / nek rood
> het gaat pijn doen, en het is een raar gezicht
> steeds probeer ik weer andere smeersels, niets helpt en soms doet het nog pijn, wanter zit een soort dampo in 
> heeft iemand voor mij een redmiddel, ik weet dat er hele kleine pilletjes te koop zijn maar ben de naam ervan kwijt
> wie o wie geeft mij advies zodat ik ook eens een fijne zomer heb
> alvast bedankt !
> groeten lenna




Hallo,
je gaat me mss raar vinden , maar breng eens een paar dagen natuurlijke yoghurt aan op de door de zon aangetaste delen van het lichaam , je zal zien dat dit zeker gaat verbeteren , maar toch zou ik je ook nog aanraden een homeopatische zalf te gebruiken om de roodheid en de irritatie van je huid te doen verdwijnen en deze is cardiflor en dit is een zeer goede zalf :d deze is verkrijgbaar in de belgische apotheek
indien er nog vragen zijn stel ze gerust 
groetjes xxx

----------


## AROMAR

wat je ook kunt proberen en met resultaat: Herocyn medicated skin powder. Je kunt bij aromar een gratis proefzakje aanvragen.
Succes,
groeten, Marjolijn

----------


## schottie

Ik ben dit jaar naar Frankrijk op vakantie geweest en beide gebruikt maar toch nog veel last gehad van zonne allergie dus niet bij iedereen werkt dit.

Groetjes , Harrie

----------


## crestfallensoul

FF ingtypt in google, zonneallergie
komt met meer dan 28.000 resultaten in Nedelands
Zelfs een TV dokter met een video uitzending....

Miss een idee om in google je 'zoek' woord wat te verfijnen met specifieke gegevens over jouw probleem??

Suc6, Peter.

----------


## koolstofje

Ook ik heb vrezelijk las van zonnealergie! Het enigste wat helpt is een natuurlijke bescherming, die krijg je door 2 tomaten per dag te eten het hele jaar door, je word vanzelf bruin ook zonder de zon, nog beter is om de tomaten te koken, dan komen er stofjes vrij die heel erg goed zijn met name voor de huid, ook goed tegen rimpel vorming.
Wie heeft ervaring met de tomaten? Probeer het maar;-)

----------


## skatjeimke

Hallo,

Ik zit sinds 3 jaar geleden (vakantie Bonaire) iedere zomer helemaal onder de zonneallergie, word er helemaal niet goed van. Kan ook niet in de zon, loop door de zon met een jas aan anders word het direct al rood. Het al 2x een potje met van die pilletjes urtizon gebruikt maar ook geen effect. Ook heb ik een speciaal zonnebrand creme gebruikt. Maar ook geen effect. Iemand ervaring met mizollen, las op een site dat dit ook er goed schijnt te zijn. Wil er zo ontzettend graag vanaf het is echt verschrikkelijk om het te hebben.

Gr.

----------


## AROMAR

Of beter: via newagestore.nl. Daar kun je gratis proefzakje aan vragen of een blik bestellen....

----------


## koolstofje

Ik gebruik nu Melanotan!! Erg leuk voor zonneallergiesche mensen.
Melanine is het hormoon wat in melanotan zit, dat stofje zorgt ervoor dat de huid pigment aan gaat maken, zonder in de zon te komen!!
Grote voordeel, ik ben bruin, rete bruin je kunt zo bruin worden als je zelf wil, en nu ik bruin ben loop ik de hele dag in de zon!! beetje insmeren maar ook al niet veel mee ;-)
Melanotan is nog niet te krijgen officieel, maar in de bodybuildwereld is alles te koop, iedereen die het gebruikt is er zeer tevereden over, 2009 of 2010 komt het op de markt...

----------


## chantal walgraef

wAAR KAN IK IN BELGIE PIZ BUIN SPF 15 ALLERGY SUN PROTECTION KOPEN
[email protected]

----------


## Kevin Swing

Hallo, ik heb nun sinds5 jaar extreem last van jeuk. Als ik in de zon geweest ben als ik mijzelf tijdens het douchen met zeep was krijg ik na het afdrogen ontzettende jeuk word er gewoon aggressief van. Zelfs als ik me niet was met zeep en te hard afdroog of ik douche te heet heb ik het ook.
Ook als ik een zonnebankje neem om me huid voor te bereiden met een hele lichte zonnebank heb ik nu na 3 dagen pas de jeuk, me huid op me rug (daar waar ik het meest last heb) voelt aan als een olifantenhuidje, als ik ga transpireren is het helemaal niet om te harden. Als de jeuk er eenmaal is en ik blijf er niet vanaf is het eind zoek.

Wat ik geprobeerd heb om dit alles te voorkomen is Menthol zalf dat ik de eerste jaren wel werkte en nu niet meer. Ik ben telkens als de dood dat ik het krijg. Iemand die me iets kan adviseren wat te doen. Mijn vader is rood dus die kan helemaal niet in de zon, ikzelf heb bruin haar, ik denk dat ik steeds meer zijn pigment ga krijgen :S 

Help.........  :Big Grin:

----------

